

'Cree.py' Social Engineering Tool Pinpoints A Person's Physical Location - ssclafani
http://ilektrojohn.github.com/creepy/

======
Animus7
Neat. It's pretty much exactly what Color is trying to do, except it cost $41
million less to make.

~~~
matthewslotkin
Speaking of Color, you can use Color it in combination with this locator and
this:

[http://www.digitaltrends.com/mobile/color-hack-allows-
users-...](http://www.digitaltrends.com/mobile/color-hack-allows-users-to-spy-
on-anyone-from-anywhere/)

to massively multiply your creep factor.

~~~
GrandMasterBirt
People love the new "everything is social" movement (twitter, FB, etc) and now
color. The problem is that people don't realize what they are exposing and the
conflict of interest is that these companies want EVERYTHING exposed so they
can advertise/market.

That's the problem. People just don't get it. Or rather people don't realize
the value their personal data has.

------
thascales
Well, I hope this doesn't surprise anyone. I'm running under the assumption
that people who use Foursquare and other such geolocation services are fully
aware that they can be used to find out where they've been. If that assumption
is false, I think I'm going to become a hermit.

~~~
Animus7
Well, it does other stuff like mine pictures for meta tags, the privacy
implications of which wouldn't be obvious to a non-techie.

~~~
heyitsnick
And I doubt most people realise;

Twitters tweet location

* Coordinates when tweet was posted from mobile device [side note: is this feature 'enabled' by default on some mobile clients?]

* Place (geographical name) derived from users ip when posting on twitter's web interface. Place gets translated into coordinates using geonames.com

* Bounding Box derived from users ip when posting on twitter's web interface. The less accurate source, a corner of the bounding box is selected randomly.

~~~
eli
_is this feature 'enabled' by default on some mobile clients?_

Pretty sure it's disabled by default on the official android client, but I'm
sure somewhere there's some client that has it always on.

------
Nanofied
This is awesome. Kinda scary for you guys that use geolocation with everything
though. I personally try to avoid it.

~~~
pyre
Geo-tagging your photos is kinda cool, and it's a feature that I would find
interesting if I had a device that supported it, but I would make _sure_ to
strip those tags before publishing the photos anywhere.

~~~
nuxi
Startup idea: Strip.py?

~~~
berntb
>>Strip.py

Write in Erlang. Surprisingly, Strip.er and Stripp.er are free...

Eritrea is an unusually disgusting dictatorship afaik, so they'll probably be
happy to sell domain names (along with body parts of people with the wrong
opinions). Lots of English words end in 'er', right? Another business idea --
offer to administer the top domain.

Edit: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/.er>

~~~
eli
I don't think they're for sale, actually.

------
RK
Unrelated, but I've been noticing that sites like whitepages.com and
LookupAnyone.com seem to be showing up higher in Google and many have people's
home addresses displayed for free. I saw one that seemed to list almost all of
the 12 or so addresses I've lived at in the last 15 years, plus a map with a
pin at my current address, and a list of all of my immediate family members.
This is all data (theoretically) gathered from publicly available records.

If anyone wants to stop by, just call first. I'm sure my number is on those
sites as well. :) Makes me feel like signing up for Facebook.

------
taitems
Does anyone remember an application that uses the information gathered by
tools like this to predict where a user will be at any given time? I'm not
sure I understand the difference between that concept and what this does?

If no-one has actually built it, then I'm really disappointed as it's quite
simple - and I would be pretty easy to locate too. We're all creatures of
habit.

------
snitko
Twitter icon in the app is awesome.

------
scommab
Neat this like a more general implementation of the latitude tracking program
from XKCD: <http://xkcd.com/596/>

------
cadab
Been running it for about 15 minutes now and its still downloading the
tweets/photos. Anyone else experiencing this sort of delay?

~~~
ilektrojohn
Yeap, it gets like this for users with many (>5000) tweets, a big number of
which contains some link to image hosting services or foursquare . I guess
that the amount of retrieved locations will make up for the wait.

~~~
kmfrk
I get the same for people with <1000 tweets, and it eventually terminates with
some sort of error. It can't retrieve twitpic photos and returns a 502 for
one.

Running it on Windows 7.

I wouldn't be surprised if the error is with Twitter.

------
kmfrk
Has anyone used this successfully? (Especially on Windows?)

I keep getting errors.

